# htaccess - URL substring umschreiben



## südpol (18. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

ich habe schon recht viele rewrites via htaccess umgesetzt stehe aber jetzt vor einem Problem für das mir keine Lösung einfällt. Ich habe URLs in dem Format:

http(s)://www.fragmichnicht.de/bereich1/site-2-site-vpn-190671.html

Diese URL sollte jetzt umgeschrieben werden in:

http(s)://www.fragmichnicht.de/bereich2/190671-site-2-site-vpn/

Hat jemand einen Tipp wie man sowas umsetzen kann?


----------



## erik s. (19. Dezember 2012)

Mal davon ausgehend, dass der grün markierte Bereich nur Ziffern enthält und der Rest statisch ist, so vielleicht:

```
RewriteRule ^bereich1/site-2-site-vpn-([0-9]*)\.html$ bereich2/$1-site-2-site-vpn/
```


----------



## südpol (24. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

das sieht schon mal sehr gut aus - danke. Könnte ich den ersten Teil der URL (site-2-site-vpn) auf dem gleichen Weg in eine Variable schieben?


----------



## erik s. (25. Dezember 2012)

Natürlich. Du musst nur wissen, welche Zeichen darin vorkommen oder wie lang diese Zeichenketten sind. Du brauchst also ein Muster, ein Pattern. Dann kannst auch den entsprechenden regulären Ausdruck dafür einsetzen und diesen in runde Klammern schieben.

In obigem Beispiel wäre das dann:

```
RewriteRule ^bereich1/(site-2-site-vpn)-([0-9]*)\.html$ bereich2/$2-$1/
```


----------

